# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  I feel strange sensations and get bad feelings of dread from them

## cathering

then i start thinking i have an illness or something bad going on tumors or blood issues or some strange illness. i get upset so easily its not even funny. i feel like the walking dead. even my body feels strange and not quiet right. dry, sticky sometimes... headaches and stress, my period, worrying why my gyno receptionist attacked me... being abused at every hospital i have been to is no fun... why ...?

----------


## millielaura

I am exactly the same 100 percent. Any sensation and I obsess and worry over it! You are not alone xx

----------


## Tanya

You are not alone  ::(:  I go through this also...

----------

